# Covenant Award Nominations! *Update* - didn't win



## robh (Sep 15, 2010)

I just found out that my album _Creation_ was nominated in two categories for the Covenant Awards: *Instrumental Album of the Year*, and *Classical / Traditional Song of the Year* (for the track _Creation Overture_)!

[For those who don't know, this is like a Canadian version of the Dove Awards.]


Woohoo!

Rob


----------



## JohnG (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Covenant Award Nominations!*

congratulations!!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Covenant Award Nominations!*

I think that's fantastic.
Congradualtions..

Since I was a child I have been fascinated by the Bible, the Torah, Koran, Mahabharata, Epic Of Gilgamesh, etc.
But I always found the Greeks to be especially exciting as they are so dramatic in their explanations of creation.
I always wanted to do recordings based on that and actually your works have reminded me of what I forgot that interested me.

Thanks...

BTW, I am curious....
Were you the last guy to know..?
I mean the whole..." I just found out " thing is puzzling.....

But at any rate....Hats Off 2U..


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Rob,

congratulations! This is really exiting!

My day gets better from minute to minute


----------



## Thonex (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Covenant Award Nominations!*

Congrats Rob!!!!

o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 15, 2010)

wow Rob congratulations!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 16, 2010)

Congratulations, Rob!


----------



## robh (Sep 16, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Wed Sep 15 said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> congratulations! This is really exiting!
> 
> My day gets better from minute to minute



Thanks everyone!

FYI, Hannes_F played strings on three tracks. _Creation Overture_ being one of them. So, thank you Hannes for your contribution!

Rob


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 16, 2010)

My pleasure, Rob!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 16, 2010)

Very cool, Hannes!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Covenant Award Nominations!*

Ladies & Gentlemen..................................Hannes


----------



## nikolas (Sep 16, 2010)

Rob!

Many congratulations!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Covenant Award Nominations!*

Congrats!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Covenant Award Nominations!*

Terrific!


----------



## robh (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, I was in Calgary Alberta for the Covenant Awards this past weekend. I didn't win. Still pleased with getting the nominations for sure!

Additional good news is my friend who mastered my album, Andrew Horrocks, won a Covenant Award for Producer of the Year! After having some personal experience with his great work ethic, I can honestly say he deserved it.

Rob


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, at least you were there so you could boo whoever _did_ win! :mrgreen: 

Thanks for the update. It would have been great if you won, but getting a nomination is indeed very cool. o-[][]-o


----------



## Jason (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Rob,

Just getting nominated is a great credit. I once got nominated for a national award, and though I didn't end up winning, just having the nomination has opened many doors for me in my music career. I'm sure the same will happen for you, so wear your nomination with pride! 

Best,
- Jason


----------



## cc64 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Rob, 

i know the feeling i just got off the train back to Montreal from Toronto. I was nominated for best original score at the Geminis yesterday and didn't get the trophy. 

But being 1 of the 5 nominees out of hundreds of submissions for the Geminis truly is an honour as you are selected by a jury of composers.

And don't forget when you watch trailer's for big Hollywood movies you often see Oscar nominated actor "X" wich tends to demonstrate that nominations are valued in the business. But of course having an actual statuette on one of your speakers reminding you and your clients of your own awesomeness is always cool ; )

Congrats on your nomination and keep on doing your thing!

Best,

Claude


----------

